# Schwinn Super Deluxe Stingray Springer



## Callahooney1 (Dec 2, 2020)

Just want to see if any of our fellow Schwinn Stingray Guru's will shed some light on the specifics of the Super Deluxe 20" Springer, such as the years they were used or made, specifics on the head tube sizes- heard some were different,  spring used were they the same as the Krates?, markings to identify originals, etc. Secondly, I noticed recently that some Super Deluxe springers listed on Ebay sold from 600 to $900, why?  Any comments appreciated.


----------



## 60sstuff (Dec 2, 2020)

Pertaining to the Super Deluxe Stingray,

Introduced mid-year 1964 and continued through 1966.

1) It’s shorter than the Krate series Springer.
2) The pivot bolt is chrome as well as its nut. The Krate used a cadmium bolt/nut.
3) The AS bolts are chrome. The Krate used a cadmium S bolt.
4) The first design steer tube (64-65) did not have knurling just above the lower black bearing race.
This smooth tube is shown on my NOS and used early springer below.

This first design had a thin wall steer tube which could be compromised by the early thicker handle bar stem.

This change in 1966 with all the Stingrays.
A revised steer tube had a thicker wall (identified with knurling above the bearing race) that coincided with a new thinner handle bar stem.

I hope I got that right. It’s been years for me on these details.

Chris.


----------



## Callahooney1 (Dec 2, 2020)

Thanks Chris, appreciate the info. By chance are the forks stamped L or R near the inside of the drop outs?


----------



## 60sstuff (Dec 3, 2020)

Yes, L and R are stamped at the top of the fork.

The drop outs are not stamped.


----------



## Callahooney1 (Dec 3, 2020)

Thanks again, you really helped by providing good info and pics.


----------



## olivassam (Jan 27, 2021)

HI Guys,

I am new to this space and new to The Cabe.  My uncle gave me some old Schwinn parts when I was a teenager, with the intent to build a Schwinn Stingray.  COVID has given me some time to revisit this hobby and it has been fun learning so far.  I came across an opportunity to buy a 64 stingray with a springer, but the price point makes it hard for me to pull the trigger.  The information you guys provided on this chat is really helpful and much appreciated! I plan to bring the info along with me on my trip to view the bike.  I was wondering if you had anymore gold nuggets of wisdom to look out for when inspecting this springer for authenticity as I probably will not be able to disassemble for inspection.  Thanks!


----------



## Callahooney1 (Jan 27, 2021)

If you have a chance ask 60's Stuff if you could send him a pic to help you out. Maybe give you a phone number to text a pic for quicker response


----------



## olivassam (Jan 27, 2021)

That is great, practical advice.  Much appreciated!


----------



## mrg (Jan 27, 2021)

Just really compare with the pics in this thread, a big giveaway is the shape of the spring retainer ( if that's the name ) that wraps around front, most repops are shaped different!


----------



## olivassam (Jan 27, 2021)

Okay, great detail to look out for.  Really appreciate the info.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Feb 1, 2021)

There are A LOT of reproductions so be sure to look at all the pics that Chris posted and a real schwinn Springer should match up the same. Look at the ends and the crimps.


----------



## olivassam (Feb 3, 2021)

Yeah, my concern is missing a slight detail.  OK great, I will be sure to look at each pic several times and use as comparison.  Thanks again!


----------



## olivassam (Feb 20, 2021)

Hello guys,

thank you again for your input as I try to find a Front Springer for my bike.  I thought I would update you on my status.  I remain optimistic as I
I have accumulated parts of a springer.  Here are some pictures of what I have so far.  Please feel free to offer any parts you might have available to make this whole.  Also, feel free to scrutinize what I have.... 

Thanks,

Sam


----------



## sworley (Feb 20, 2021)

Very nice! You have all the hard-to-find specific parts there. Just get yourself a more common 24'' (Krate) or 26'' 60s springer and cannibalize it for the missing parts.


----------



## olivassam (Feb 20, 2021)

sworley said:


> Very nice! You have all the hard-to-find specific parts there. Just get yourself a more common 24'' (Krate) or 26'' 60s springer and cannibalize it for the missing parts.



Thanks, it’s been fun so far. Okay great, thanks for the information.  I will definitely take your advice.  I was told once that I might have to re thread the steering tube if I go with a 26”.  Is this correct? Would same apply for the 24”?  Thanks again


----------



## sworley (Feb 20, 2021)

Ah, good call. Yes, a 26” would but a 24” krate fork would not since it would’ve also been installed on a stingray.


----------



## olivassam (Feb 20, 2021)

Thanks for clarifying.  You are saving me time and money I’m sure.  Much appreciated.


----------



## sworley (Feb 20, 2021)

Certainly! I’m very jealous, though. Are you building a J33 or Super Deluxe? I’ve always wanted either!


----------



## olivassam (Feb 20, 2021)

I hear you! I am building a Super Deluxe.  It may not end up 100% period correct but I think it’ll look nice.   I was first going to build a Deluxe but had the opportunity to purchase a super deluxe frame/chain guard. It has been fun so far.  Paint is pretty faded, but I think I am going to roll with the patina look on the frame.  Thanks again for your input and wisdom!


----------



## olivassam (Apr 23, 2021)

Anybody have a pivot bolt for a 64 Stingray springer?


----------



## sworley (Apr 23, 2021)

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2047675.m570.l1313&_nkw=schwinn+springer+pivot+bolt&_sacat=0 

Probably your best bet


----------



## olivassam (Apr 23, 2021)

Cool, thanks!  Do you know if the diameter of the the bolt is different for 64 springer vs 66 and up?


----------

